

Visualization of pictures of Locals vs Tourists - a set on Flickr ( - mds
http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/72157624209158632/

======
asdflkj
Title makes it sound like the pictures are of how tourists and locals look,
which isn't too interesting. Too bad. I'd have loved to see a discussion of
this.

